# Snowmobile rental for the Cadillac area?



## jtn (Feb 4, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a snowmobile rental place in the Cadillac area? One sled for my wife and I. Probably a Saturday in February. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

jtn said:


> Can anyone recommend a snowmobile rental place in the Cadillac area? One sled for my wife and I. Probably a Saturday in February. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

There's a place on the north end of town but I don't know the name. I'll be going into Cadillac tomorrow and I'll get a phone # for you.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

M & M Off Road Rentals. 231-577-8915. 220 Hanthorn. Hanthorn is the road behind Art Van.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Is there enough snow for ok trail riding ?

L & O


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

We have about 5" of fluff on the ground. I don't trail ride anymore but my guess is no. I can find out from a co-worker on Monday. He rides a lot if there's snow.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Co-worker said he rode Saturday. Good ice base but corners are bad. When I snowblowed the driveway Sunday I shot a lot of rocks out the chute but our driveway(gravel) is exposed to the sun. All the snow we've gotten lately is fluffy stuff, probably a good 7"-8" at least. If you know some two tracks and dirt roads that don't get plowed, it's probably some really good riding.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Just an fyi, M & M isn't renting sleds this year. Judging from the reviews it shouldn't come as a surprise. Don't quote me on this but TC might be the closest place around here to rent a sled.


----------

